# PFF Redfish Regatta NEW Thread



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Good news, bad news...It looks like a bright sunny cool day. Unfortunately the tideswill be nearNEAP...










but the voodoo says fishing will be best in the last 2 hours...










So you rank amateurs better bring your A game!!! Conditions will favor those in the know!

I'll have the t-shirts tommorrow and will show the latest design then.

Jim


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim,

I'll be there on SET 4 Life and bringing a couple of ringers.............diesel84, kenton and both my daughters.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i think i have to work saturday, but i'll try to get out of it so i can take everyone's money.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

there predicting 12 mph winds. partly cloudy and 68 is the high 41 low.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

How many boats/ anglers are in it so far? What kind of pot are you looking at? I am thinking about it... just need a little info...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Captain DP (2/5/2008)*How many boats/ anglers are in it so far? What kind of pot are you looking at? I am thinking about it... just need a little info...


Couple boats with inexperienced anglers. Not much hope for big money Dusty so just head out to the yellow gravel and get skunked as usual:moon Scott,glad your getting in on this one but since you seem to be fishing with the Nightbirds you don't stand a chance brother. Figured you would have told them it happens during daylight hours and they have to wake up before the crack of noonthirtyoke


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

they do tend to be the night owls but you did notice even Dream II coming back to Island Cove with slot reds onboard didn't you.........


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Whats the matter with Team Recycling? A little wind might blow the alumi-pod off course???? I'm hoping it is like 3-5 in the gulf with a north wind to keep you fair weather boats at the dock and out of my way,Oh wait,Sams coming down with the Weakness so it should be a lot worse than that. Its all good to me and since there is a traitor in the works of TeamElbow Room than we'll just have to wait and see,huh Snuggles:moon


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Dan, Dan, Dan, When will you learn???? You don't have to go to the Pass or off the beach to catch Reds. 

I hope it blow's like 20mph. I will be safe and sound inside catching!!!:moon


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *brnbser (2/5/2008)*they do tend to be the night owls but you did notice even Dream II coming back to Island Cove with slot reds onboard didn't you.........


You should have teamed up with sea hound now shouldn't ya. Ryan and Matt will be lucky to be awake for my victory celebration but i'll bring some smelling salts for the applause,thanks:shedevil


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I was doing a little scouting myself of saturday too Marky. Hope ya got some extra sharpee markers on board,might need to borrow one or six HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA. Victory will be mine bitch:looser


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

don't worry Dan, that plan is already in place....:shedevil Ryan and Matt will be staying the night at Ft McRee and I'm picking them up there. their job is to ensure the elderly competition staying there is appropiately sauced (remember New Yr's) sorry I forgot you don't remember that.:letsdrink the young bucks can still do that mess and function the next day.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Whats the date of it?


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

i have two boats so it's no problem just love fishing the maverick.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Scott are you bringing Miss Bunny Rabbit with you also :doh

If you remember one of the old farts that will be staying on Mcree does not drink, but will make sure to bring LOTS of beer with him to share with the young bucks. :letsdrink:letsdrink

I am getting nervous though if you are bringing the girls, it is bad enough that Precious is going to catch more fish than Dan, but then when a 11 yr old girl beats him also :bpts:bpts

Wait did I hear a cop out of "I may have to work Saturday" coming from Team JBWELD :boo:boo:boo

Just make sure that we keep Mark (Snuggles) in between us and Clay-donts crew, maybe his Fresh Spring Scent will cover up Clay and Konzs skunk bait


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (2/5/2008)*Whats the date of it?


I believe its this Saturday the 9th.

It looks like my crew has backed out on me and I am a little under the weather. I am still planning on making it and cooking something up for the after party. Just dont think I will be camping out.

I'll have some room if anybody needs a ride.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Are we having a Capt. meeting tonight???????????


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

i have school cant go to meeting and friday i will be prefishing. answer this question: is EVERYBODY going to meet at shoreline or mcrea does'nt matter to me. if weathers not to pretty im going to have to bust out the 21' cc. if were not all meeting before 8then whats the point?


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Awwwww Hate to hear that Matt, We will be out there if you can make it. Surely you can find a crew if you need one.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

If I can kick this bug I may still camp out. My Uncle James is trying to talk me into taking Friday off from work and heading out to the Gulf since the weather is looking good. If I do that then I will camp out so I dont have to tote the boat back and forth (1hr drive from my house to the ramp).


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Giggles won't be making it out with us, I raised the girls fishing and they live for it but their mom would rather be laying out with a cold beer.

As far as Dan, it's gonna be kindof hard to bash on him too much. He was part of the SET 4 Life Team this past year.................










although, Katelyn can out fish most adult men I know, lives for competition fishingand my primary fishing partner


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You can meet me at Ft. Mccrae before 0800 or you can meet me on the water to pay the $20.00 entry fee, or you can meet me at Ft.Mcrae soon after 3:00 pm and pay me then. You must go to Ft Mcrae to verify your pictures and receive your winnings.

I'll post a roll call report later tonight.

Jim


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Scott it looks like Alex and my nephew are going to have to bring their A-game. :toast

Jim just remember when you make up the champion shirts that it is spelled BAMASAM :letsdrink:letsdrink

Also is anyone bringing firewood to Mcree or do I need to bring some with me? Heading to the house now to put all the necessities in the boat and do a walk around and YES DAN I am going to grease my bearings AGAIN:doh:doh


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

If my family is over this crud crap by Saturday, I plan to get my wife and daughter out to McRee to hang out and chill while you guys fish. The boat needs to be run and the weather looks decent.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on out Jon, you know the little one will have a blast.


----------

